# Doin Your Mom



## Lone Wolf (Jan 4, 2010)

YouTube - Doin' Your Mom (song)


----------



## Saney (Jan 4, 2010)

This video reminds me of some 46 year old black whore i gave a facial to about 5 months ago... fucking funny as hell.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 4, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> This video reminds me of some 46 year old black whore i gave a facial to about 5 months ago... fucking funny as hell.


 
Semen looks so much whiter on a colored girls skin don't it?


----------



## Saney (Jan 4, 2010)

lol fuck yea.. She was just some Poor ugly ass black broad. Real skinny and small. I should write an AP story


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, post it up!  That'll be better than all your fat chick AP stories!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2010)

damn it sane, you're all fucking talk mate! Tell us your story fat cunt!


----------



## independent (Jan 6, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> lol fuck yea.. She was just some Poor ugly ass black broad. Real skinny and small. I should write an AP story



Maybe she knocked the mirrors of the car.


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL, Nah... that would have been funny if she did though..

Whats even funnier, is that my ex found out about my AP story site and got soooo heated about it.. She wasn't one of the girls on there because i chose not to write about her, but she got soo mad lol so funny..

but she's still sucking me off.. such a good girl when shes not fucking Guitar players behind my back <3


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 30, 2015)

Just got done SFShoulders and topped her off with 11u of novolin r slin. Damn that shizzle makes me paranoid to the hell. Immediately after I though I was getting light headed and panicked. Lol anyhoo, I just chilt out and drunk my shake and shit. I'm aimin to break thru this plateau and hit 265 so I can shatter some gilfs pelvis!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 16, 2015)

Lone wolf now thats a name that burn alot of people even the head JEw


----------

